# Hi-Tech Young Gun



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This techie is showing old dogs new tricks.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/technology_is_a_young_farmers_best_friend_/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

My hat is off to Jeremy Jack


----------

